# Who would win in a fight?



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Other - My father would win!roud:


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Strictly, in a martial arts fight, Bruce Lee... HANDS DOWN! Chuck Norris is a joke. And it is funny too, but he is still a joke. Just because there are millions of Chuck Norris quotes does not make him a more skilled fighter.


----------



## Jidoasfdojais (Apr 2, 2011)

Are you forgetting the old spice guy? He is the man that you or your man can smell like!


----------

